# Post surgery issue - knees & teeth



## Neska74 (May 3, 2013)

Hi there, I had TT on Nov. 29th. I don't have my current numbers right now. For about 3 weeks I am on 100mcg of Synthroid and 10mcg of Cytomel. Before that I was on 112mcg of Synthroid for about 2-3 months, before that 125, 100 and so on. Still trying to get the perfect dosage - we'll see next week if the one I'm on now is working.

For the past 2 months or so I've been experiencing a lot of pain in my knees. They don't hurt when I'm lying down or walking, but it's the getting up or sitting down that hurts a LOT. It seems to be getting worse too... and in the past 3-4 weeks I've been experiencing a lot of general teeth pain.. not toothache itself, but sensitive gums and general aches around my teeth etc. I went to see my dentist and there are no issues - he thinks perhaps it's hormone related.

So my question is if any one has had similar aches after TT? One explanation I was given is that due to the severe graves that I had, I have barely any muscle mass left (lost a ton of weight when I had graves and to keep up, my body was burning muscles. I can tell it's now all fat... no muscles sadly...  ) So I have no muscles in my butt & legs to carry me now, it's all being absorbed through my joints. Hence the knee pain. Apparently... I wonder what I can do to help the aches ... hope it will pass. The knee pain is the worst.


----------

